# article on built ins



## kreg mcmahon (Jul 25, 2009)

just had an article published about me on building built-ins and making money.

www.thisiscarpentry.com page 118 

great online magizine from Gary Katz about carpentry ideas. free subscription.

check it out.:thumbsup:


----------

